

Semantic sanitation - dvt
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantic_satiation

======
greenyoda
The linked article is actually about "Semantic satiation", but the title of
the HN post is "Semantic _sanitation_ ".

~~~
qu4z-2
I was disappointed to discover that. I knew about semantic satiation, but
hoped someone had come up with a clever parody term.

